# (new) You Know You're a Lumberjock when...



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I decided to start up a new "you know you're a lumberjock when" due to the fact that the original one is so packed up n loaded that you can't read them all so lets start fresh and put in some new ones!

YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LUMBERJOCK WHEN…


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Your wife says "Your obcessed with that site. Get some work done."


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

your best excuse for being here all the time is ,

" i'm waiting for some glue to dry "


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your trying to comment more than you wife has in 43 years


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

the only emails you ever get are notifications from lumberjocks that someone commented your forum


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

....you look at this photo and your first thought is "What kind of wood is that?"


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

....when you go to buy wood ,and your nonwoodworking buddy says" why buy what you could wake up with"


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

when you check the LJ site before going to the shop and you forget everything except woodworking…..


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

when you can't go all day with out checking the "PULSE".


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

CharlieM1958, what wood? lol


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

charlie - that wasn't my first thought. Pretty girl!!


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Whe my boss says "are you going to get ANY work done today?"


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

When you are in the shop and you hear your blackberry going off and you have to check it because it is probably a email from LumberJocks


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

... you have pictures of everything going on in your workshop.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You know you're a LJ when you know how many posts a1Jim posted today!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…good one papadan…

you know you're a lumber jock when you have to purposly ask someone to take a pic of you "doing work" in your shop so you can post it on this site. And once they take the pic you're back to sittin on your ass drinkin a beer. lol


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

You know you're a LJ when you cut yourself and there's blood on the floor, so you draw a chalk man around it, so it will look like a murder scene so your wife will laugh at that, and not cuss you out for cutting yourself again.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

....you make your own bloodwood.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

You're reading these posts INSTEAD of WORKING in the workshop…


----------



## sailorsteve (Nov 4, 2009)

.....You have an autographed picture of Norm Abram hanging over your shop table (I do!)


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

You can't seem to be able to cut a piece of wood (Padauk) because there is this long arched swirl in the grain, would be a shame to chop the piece.

It is 6' L x 5" W x 1" Thick, and I am trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

When you feel compelled to start a brand new thread on this topic…


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

When your crazy enough to add to this blog the second time around. (lol)


----------



## gmerteng (Nov 17, 2009)

A couple of your fingers are missing.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

you know your an LJ when you cut yourself and it's bleeding all over the wood, so you bind the cut with electrical tape to keep the wood clean.

BTW, that really works. Stops it cold.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

1. When you have made over 50 cutting boards.
2. When Karson knows you by name.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

You know your a lumberjock when you no longer think either Norm Abram or Roy Underhill has way more
tools than you do


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with Daniel ( Craftsman on the lake) about the blood. 
I think I qualify just by reading these posts instead of doing what they pay me to do.
Great tread…


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

...when you're mom comes out to the garage in a panic saying "are you ok?! I haven't heard any of your power tools for an hour!!"


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

when you get out of bed at 3 am just to see if there is anything new on LJ!


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

You have looked at every workshop posting and are making good progress on looking at the 24000+ project posts…..hope to be done by New Year.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

To all the ladies here on LJ's, I'll apologize now for sounding sexist;

You know you're a LJ when you have all daughters (4), you've purchased tools for your son-in-laws for Christmas, and now find yourself buying tools for your grandsons for Christmas.
or
You try to find out what your son-in-law wants for Christmas by asking your daughter, and you learn his response was "Your Dad knows what tools I have and what I need next, hell he bought most of them".
or
Your 4 year old grandson already has his own work bench in your shop.
or
Your 4 year old grandson would rather go to the shop instead of the toy room when he comes to visit.
or
You find out your 10th grandkid, due in April, is a girl and you begin wondering what tool you'll get for her first. (I'm having trouble locating a pink hammer)
or
You bribe your son-in-law with tools and helping him finish the basement if he'll move your daughter back, closer to home. (doesn't seem to be working, I may have to get him a sweater this year)


----------



## Puupaja (Nov 29, 2009)

..every furniture you see you have to check how it´s made (wife dont´ go with me to furniture shop any more…)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

When you wake up at 4 am wondering what tools you can run in the shop without waking the neighbors!


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

when you get tools and router bits for x-mas


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

You know your an LJ when you buy your own tools for Christmas, wrap them up yourself and tag them saying they are from Santa…


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

--when you and your wife go to the furniture store and SHE says, "How much would that cost you to make and when can I get it on your to-do list?"


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

When you change clothes at the end of the day and sawdust falls out of your shorts yet you haven't been in the shop all day.


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

You Know your a Lumber Jock when~ Your wife asks you to go for a drive ~ and you bring her a pan of nails and a hammer.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

..when you look at the photo posted by Charlie M, you cannot differenciate between the object and the subject, coz your eyes are on the image and your mind in your workshop.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Your a lumberjock when your driving down the highway with the kids in the car and u see a dog and a piece of wood in the road! Do you hit the dog in front of the kids to avoid a perfectly good free piece of wood?!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

When you can show your wife a woodworking catalog and say "ANYTHING from here would be a great gift for me."

Also lately, when you're at office meetings and instead of paying attention to the speakers you're staring at the desks wondering how it was made and what kind of wood and finish was used. Or looking at the office doors and wondering where they got such a lovely piece of veneer.

When you check the tension on the bandsaw blade before bed to make sure it was loosened.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

You eat dinner in the shop, taking bites in between operations.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

...you buy wood and don't have a project in mind for it (yet).
...You build something and THEN worry about what to do with it.
...you buy a tool because you MIGHT need it (even if you can't afford it).
...You buy a tool and your wife ask, "when did you get that?". Your response is "this old thing?!,...I've had this a while!"


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

When thats all you look at is woodworking.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

OOO OOO OOO! Your in house vacuum has noticeable amounts of sawdust in it. Maybe that is the sign of a messy woodworker.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

...when you cross a mafioso and he puts a piece of painted walnut in your bed instead of a horse's head.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Exactly Cozmo35! Bring it home and hide it in the corner and throw saw dust all over it!


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

when you compare the amount of wood and tool suppliers to the amount of friends
you have as contacts on your phone and realize your a Lumber Jock!


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I live in a renthouse and all the woodwork is painted
over with white paint and I have to turn the livingroom 
light off just to sit in there so I wont sit there and twitch
wanting to get the ladder and scrapers out and fix it!
Lastnight I pulled all the floor vents out checking out the wood floor under the carpet!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ugh i kno how you feel david…my house makes me miserable when i have no money to work on it…

you know you're an LJ when you run to the coffe shop (timmies in my case) for a fresh coffee, come home to your shop, get to work and end up drinking it cold an hour later when its covered in sawdust…lol


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

When you recieve the secret handshake after becoming a member of the cutting board crew!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

When you buy wood cause it is so pretty and you don't need it but afraid someone else will get it if you don't and you don't want to lose it and then it sits in your workshop for years and gets admiring glances every now and then and you still don't know what to do with it!

Erwin Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

When you get Blocked! lol


----------



## salgal (May 4, 2010)

..when somebody ask to borrow a tool and you hesitate like it's a rare model on loan from the Smithsonian….My chisels, you say? Ummm, no.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

when u consistantly piss off your wife by rewinding the DVR in the the middle of a show and say "check out that door, damn i wanna build that" and then stare at it for 3 minutes


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

....when your tools are on loan TO the Smithsonian.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

...when you have more shavings on your head than hair!


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

...when you have more sawdust in your pocket than money!


----------



## hodji (Mar 21, 2010)

...when you have worked all day on a project that you have made out of walnut and your friend comes over and asks you what color are you going to paint it? The next thing he asks is why am I laying in a pile of sawdust?


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

You have a house full of nice woodworking projects, and you still build more!!!


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

You look at [and lust for] your neighbors shade tree and plan 'treasure' you could create with that tree


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

I did that one Ellen! LOL 3 AM and checking out LJ's without getting out of bed (iPhone).


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

You have a bumper sticker that reads: "CAUTION! I brake for wood!"

You have a tremendous dislilke for termites.

You go to a furniture store and crawl on the floor to look at how a table is put together.

Your favorite reading material in the bathroom is a stack of woodworking magazines and tool catalogues.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*You have a Block Button.*


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

...when you say "knotty" and dont giggle anymore


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

when you plan to breake in to the museum 
and restore the woodworking tools


----------



## RetiredSawdust (Jun 20, 2010)

When you SAVE all you scrap wood - just knowing youll have a use for it some day.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

You know you're a Lumberjock when you're impressed by a shaving!










See Handplane of your dreams thread

The picture belongs to *Dan*

- Stewart


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG! Dan, that is an awesome shaving… oh Wait, Ah crap I am a LumberJock!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

..when you are planing a board and say "Wow! Where's my camera? The guys aren't gonna beleive this shaving!"


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you know you are a lumber Jock 
when you realise your morfar nap in the afternoon took place 
under a pile of shavings with a pallet as pillow

Dennis


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

When you store wood under your bed.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

...when you build a bed with a lumber storage rack under it.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

...when you have a homeowners insurance policy with a special rider for your handplanes.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Passing a truck with several pieces of machinery strapped to pallets and I say "Look at all that free wood!"


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

when it hurts your feelings to watch someone mill down a tree just for firewood


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

When you're friend ask you to stop by for a beer and you have to take a tape measure and you're brad nailer just in case you have to build something….........................Schloemoe


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

When ALL of your jeans have sawdust in the pockets.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

When you gotta pee really bad but you're determined to po… wait, I'll be right back….


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm back… post your reply.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thats a good one ted lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

when you fart and it smells like oak ….


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

When you can tell what type of wood is burning by the smell of the smoke.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

good one *chrisstef*


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

...when you have a 3 car garage, but, you still have to park in the driveway.


----------

